# anyone had an endo scratch at gcrm belfast??



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hi ladies,

im due to start my treatment in czech republic in 4 weeks so im getting prepared  

i have to have my endo scratch on day 21 which happens to fall on a saturday morning but gcrm dont do them on a sat morning so im having it on day 20, will this make much of a difference??

and has anyone had this procedure here please?? is it sore?? im such a woose   

hoping someone can answer my few q's 

love hugs n babydust to all xxx


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi ibtw

I haven't had scratch but believe it lasts a good few months so can't imagine one day would make any difference at all. 

I had my tx at reprofit and have them to thank for my twins. Its a lovely place.  Weather is great in may. Good luck x


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hi katie  

oh my goodness,your wee story has just boosted my confidence towards the place a whole lot more, we went over for our initial consultation and fell in love with the place and its so cheap too .. cant wait to get started now eakkk ,

yeah i was thinking one day wouldnt make much of a difference so im going to go for it!!

thanks so much for the reply n many congrats on your twins   

lisa xx


----------



## Little orchid (Feb 23, 2014)

Good luck with your treatment IBTW.  I had a little look on reprofit's website and also the discussion boards here- but can't seem to find any info on prices for ivf treatment? Do you mind me asking how they compare to treatment here in Ireland- there results seem amazing. Tried to do as much research as possible, thanks.


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi icsi
Just wanted to say I had scratch done for my cycle and I'm sure it helped get bfp but no way to to know for sure. 1 day won't make any difference. I had mine done in ballykelly. 

It is like a smear but you feel crampy while its being done. It not nice but as soon as its over your grand. If I had to do it all over I'd definitely have it done.

Good luck
Boo
Xxx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks boo  dead excited now hopefully it will help us get our bfp too eakkk thanks so much for the reply!! Xx

Little orchid I have had my treatments north n south of Ireland, tried a few things but still no further forward n 22 grand later  
We just have bit the bullet this time n I booked our flights for 3 days to Prague then bussed it to Brno, and with our flights n bus it wasn't more than 150 euro  our accommodation was 130 euro BnB 2 nights for us both and our consultation was free at the clinic, we went in, he took my full immune a for 300 euro, he'll of a difference to the 1200/3000 grand they charge here and he has now suggested mild ivf for better quality eggs not quantity and that is 800 euro, medication is 250 euro and when we go out in May we are staying for 9 nights BnB n it's costing 440 euro, the country itself is cheap as chips so I'm not stressing about spending money! I would thoroughly recommend you take the plunge like us, I haven't even started yet n I already have more faith in reprofit than I did with any doctor here, sorry if I've tabled but I needed someone to do this for me lol... I need a dummy guide for everything, lol. Good luck with your decision n ask me anything anytime xx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

Sorry, rabbled on lol


----------



## Little orchid (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks for the breakdown of costs. Great to have this site to get other people's personal experiences, everyone is so generous with their time. I haven't had ivf treatment yet but trying to get as much info as possible so I am making the 'best' choices for me. Part of me would love to have the confidence to go further afield than what we have on offer in Ireland. But part of me thinks that as a 'novice' it might be a bit much to go through ivf abroad with no prior experience of what the treatment entails. Although have been looking at 'My Ivf alternative'. So will be keeping a wee eye (with fingers crossed) on your progress. Best of luck,

L.O. xx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

It's a great site I never would have a clue about half off the treatments clinics supplements ect without it, it can be a stressful journey whichever path you decide but positivity is defiantly a big factor  the very best of luck in your journey and I look forward to hearing off your progression in the future

All the very best
Lisa xxx


----------

